# Server installieren, aber wie?



## ea- (25. Dezember 2001)

Tach erstma  

Also, ich hab mir vor kurzem nen p2 300 zamgeschraubt, und wollte den jetzt als Server einrichten. Ich hab hier nämlich Suse linux 6.2 und hab schonmal probiert das ganz zu installieren, aber das is nich wirklich das wahre..

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich nicht weiß welche Packete ich installieren soll/muss, um nen ordentlichen Server beisammen zu haben.

Folgendes soll drauf laufen: ftp, dhcp, nameserver, webserver, mysql, 2 gameserver, irc  (natürlich nich gleichzeitig, aber es soll die möglichkeit bestehen sie zu starten  )

Wenn mir einer von euch nen Link zu ner Beschreibung geben könnte, oder noch besser direkt hier ne Installationbeschreibung geben könnte, wäre das perfekt  

Danke schonmal,
ea-


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. Dezember 2001)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7822 => WebServer mit MySQL

http://www.tu-harburg.de/~semb2204/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html => Nameserver mit BIND (auf Updates und Neuerungen achten!!!)

http://www.counter-strike.de/hlinside/server/ => Gameserver für HL+CS

http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/andere/ircd.html => IRC Server

http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/ftp01.html => FTP-Server

Reicht das? Bei Fragen und Problemen kannst Du Dich auch an mich wenden!


----------

